# servive/repair manual



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2010)

I am looking for a service/repair manual for a china made small engine on a generator. It is a JF 168 5.5 hp OHV


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2010)

*looking for repair manual for a chinese made honda knockoff motor/ jf 168 5.5 hp OHV*

I am looking for a service/repair manual for a china made small engine on a generator. It is a JF 168 5.5 hp OHV[/QUOTE]


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

This might be of help:

http://www.amazingmachinery.com/pre.../pressure-washer-engine-parts-JF168-JF200.pdf

http://www.jdshanghai.com/admin/news/20060310144910JF168-200.pdf


----------

